# laissé-pour-compte



## la_cavalière

How would you translate "laissés-pour-compte" in this phrase:

*Les laissés-pour-compte* de la mondialisation


"Outcasts" doesn't seem to convey the same sense of being forgotten or left behind.

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Lezert

losers?
(laissés-pour-compte= perdants , exclus)


----------



## Critical

forgotten would perfectly match with that


----------



## DearPrudence

A long time ago we had a text to translate into English with "les laissés-pour-compte de la société" and if my memory is correct the teacher translated it "outcasts".
I can't think of anything better.
Other ideas (given by Rob and Col):
*the rejects of globalization*
*the casualties of globalization*
*globalization has left these people out in the cold/in the scrap head* (I'm just given you what is written but I like the first two)

Is it a tiny little bit better?


----------



## la_cavalière

Thanks, everyone, for the suggestions. 

I think I might just rework it to read:

"Left Behind by Globalization"


----------



## zam

*Les laissés-pour-compte* = the have-nots


----------



## Liaison

Hi everyone! How would I say the disinherited in a more poignant way?


----------



## Aupick

The dispossessed?


----------



## archijacq

for those unhappy unfew, considered as a social group, we sometimes say:
"quart monde".  We also say "les exclus".


----------



## Liaison

Go for dispossesd, THANKS!!!
L.


----------



## boomerwd-40

Hi I am doing an assignment on the starvation in Africa and I wanted to know how to translate these words?

Thanks in advance


----------



## liulia

Those bypassed (or left behind) by economic growth.


----------



## lpfr

*"Laissés-pour-compte" **means "forgotten", "abandoned".*
*Then the translation is "forgotten by the development". (The had not developed).*


----------



## boomerwd-40

thanks a lot =)!!


----------



## JeanDeSponde

I would say _outcast_ is an most often acceptable translation for "laissé-pour-compte".


----------



## liulia

"Une personne abandonnée à son sort" (définition de "laissé pour compte" du Petit Robert) n'est pas du tout nécessairement "an outcast", although people who are bypassed by economic growth can indeed become outcasts.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

liulia said:


> "Une personne abandonnée à son sort" (définition de "laissé pour compte" du Petit Robert) n'est pas du tout nécessairement "an outcast", although people who are bypassed by economic growth can indeed become outcasts.


Then we do agree - unless you write a very long metaphore, so as to render the most precise nuances, _outcast _does the job...


----------



## liulia

Actually, no. 

Laissé pour compte, in this context, is bypassed, imho.

Outcast goes way beyond, describing a possible consequence of being bypassed.


----------



## nescarfimi

I am looking for an equivalent in English for the expression "laissé pour compte". The sentence it is used in, is: les jeunes et les gens âgés sont parfois laissé pour compte. The context is a charitable organization annual report, describing social and community programs.

I used "ignored" but find that it is too strong a term.  Ideas?

Thank you.


----------



## floise

Hi Nescarfini,

How about:

'left to their own devices'

Floise


----------



## nescarfimi

Thanks, that is closer to the exact meaning.


----------



## juliobenjimino

disregarded?
the noun 'laisses-pour-compte' means 'the outcasts' doesn't it? so maybe _ignored_ isn't too strong?


----------



## DearPrudence

Bonjour & bienvenue sur le forum 

Je me demande si on ne pourrait pas dire :
*"the youth & the elderly are sometimes left behind"* ?


----------



## zam

DearPrudence said:


> Bonjour & bienvenue sur le forum
> 
> Je me demande si on ne pourrait pas dire :
> *"the youth & the elderly are sometimes left behind"* ?


 


[...]


----------



## nescarfimi

Thanks all    Je pense que "forgotten" est ce qui cadre le mieux dans mon texte!


----------



## Suehil

Or maybe 'left in the cold' ?


----------



## Nicolita

Salut, 

Je suis en train de réaliser une traduction concernant la violence politique et je cherche un mot. 

Qu'est ce que cela veut dire "laissés-por-compte"

Je vous remercie

N


----------



## bettylisa

It means : people who are left over, forgotten, in fact it's : "laissés pour compte".

It comes from a commercial expression : marchandises laissées pour compte = goods which the buyer didn't accept when delivered, hence it means people on the fringe of society, people that nobody want.

Hope to have been of help.

Bye.

Bettylisa


----------



## Nicolita

Thanks guys, that makes sense. 

Merci

A+


----------



## pourquoisuisje??

is there any body here that could help translate this sentence/fragment into english?


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

les laissés-pour-compte (de quelque chose) : the people who are bypassed by sth / the casualties of sth (_figuratively_)


----------



## Prino

Hi, 
Could someone help me?
I am looking for the way to say in english: Les pays pauvres sont laissés pour compte.
Is it not considered  or they depend on themselves

Thanks!!!!


----------



## wildan1

_The poor countries are left to their own devices _or _left to fend for themselves._


----------



## Smokingun

I would say "they have to fend for themselves", or something like that depending on context.


----------



## Prino

Ok I see, Thank yooooooooooooo


----------



## Slavianophil

How would you translate this phrase into English? For example, in the following phrase: "Le gouvernement veut accompagner les *laissés*-*pour*-*compte* de l'informatique".


----------



## snarkhunter

This would most probably translate as "the castoffs" or "the unwanted people"...


----------



## Slavianophil

Merci, Snarkhunter!


----------

